# How do i know my architect is insured ?



## kojak (14 Oct 2010)

Hi,

Do i need to see a copy of my architects professional indemnity insurance, if i cannot take his word for it that he has it, he is registered on the RIAI website so does that mean he automatically has it.

Or in fact do i need to have a copy of it for my records ?

Just being cautious,

Thanks.


----------



## onq (14 Oct 2010)

Its much touted now as a cure all and evidence of some sort of professionalism, but insurance doesn't guarantee anything except the fact he has insurance.
In fact, unless you are intending to sue him for professional negligence, you won't need to know about his insurance.
Personally I'd prefer a competent architect with no insurance than a fool insured out to the gills.
And teh best way to assess competence is see his work and seek referecnes from clients.

I'm not sure its mandatory to be insured now and certainly years ago it wasn't - it was subject insurance being available at competitive rates,
The amount usually related to the value fo the work insured, whether you were in partnership and whehter some or all of it was abroad.
That having been said we seem to be suffering frmo over qualification in all fields so I've no doubt insurance is a must.

I think most competent firms can get cover up to 1.3 Million quite affordably.
Ask him to confirm it it writing and copy you his certificate of insurance.
I've never done this personally, but then I've never been asked.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                           as a defence or support - in and of itself -      should       legal        action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                           Real Life with rights to inspect and issue    reports    on     the         matters    at      hand.


----------



## RKQ (15 Oct 2010)

+1 ONQ.
However, if you are drawing down stage payments for a mortgage, your Lender / Bank will insist that your Architect encloses a copy of their PI insurance with the/each Stage payment drawdown form.

Your Solicitor will request a copy of your Architects PI insurance details, directly from your Architect, when the Architect issues Certificates of Compliance. So in reality there is no need for you to get a copy of your Architects PI details, your Solicitor & Bank will have it.


----------



## kkelliher (15 Oct 2010)

As you are paying for a professional service from a professional body, there should be no problem asking for a copy of the certificate of insurance.

I know its a requirement of the society of chartered surveyors that members have PI insurance to certain levels for certain volumes of work and I can only assume the RIAI is the same.

I have been asked for mine by the banks a few times and cant see any problem supplying the certificate when asked as it does not contain any confidential information.


----------



## Neg Covenant (15 Oct 2010)

@kojak

If you want to be sure a professional is insured then you need a letter or certificate from their insurer (not their insurance brokers!) confirming (i) cover is in place, (ii) the period it is in place for (iii) that it includes professional indemnity insurance and (iv) the amount insured.


----------

